# psalm singing on dvd?



## Preach (Apr 30, 2006)

I have cd's. Does anyone know if there is psalm singing available on dvd's. Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2006)

Crown & Covenant has a psalm sing DVD called Improving our Praise. I seem to recall watching a Scottish psalm sing DVD once, but I don't recall the title or exact source off hand. If I can find more, I'll let you know.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2006)

I think what I watched before was VHS rather than DVD -- it was called the Festival of Psalms.


----------

